# Starship Enterprise. May 2016



## cunningplan (May 16, 2016)

No not really but the Shackleton up my second home as my Mrs calls it. looking for something to do Sat evening and suggested to some other officials that we take another look, so after dinner we grabbed a ladder and drove around. Found out a few facts including the person who I thought owned it, don't and while I wasn't looking the two remaining engines have been removed to help rebuild another Shackleton, (I didn't even notice the helicopter had gone until someone told me) also gone to the new home is the navigational table, with more parts to be used when needed.
Theres not many photos as its the third time on/in there and as the sun was low it played hell with the exposures.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/albums/72157668201828851













































































Thats it and thanks for looking

Due to health wont be out much this year (Lucky one of the others with me was a medic and while not my only problem, last meeting he had to put my shoulder back in place twice and I managed once) until I'm sorted it will be local stuff for a while.


----------



## UrbanX (May 16, 2016)

That is a beauty! Lovely photos too, thanks for sharing


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 16, 2016)

Very good shots here. Sorry to hear about your shoulder, take a rest from Badminton and Tennis and give your shoulder a chance to heal. Good luck.


----------



## cunningplan (May 16, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Very good shots here. Sorry to hear about your shoulder, take a rest from Badminton and Tennis and give your shoulder a chance to heal. Good luck.



The only ball games I play is when I have a hand in my trouser pocket, climbing I just cant do at the moment


----------



## oldscrote (May 16, 2016)

A nice set of pictures dude.Would this be where your missing bits have gone?

Shackleton Preservation Trust - Shackleton Preservation Trust


----------



## cunningplan (May 17, 2016)

Could well be as 3 of the others with me was on there the weekend before.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 17, 2016)

Great pics, really enjoyed. Hope the shoulder heals quickly


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 17, 2016)

Love this plane so much and you got some nice shots.I know this is your second home mate ha ha.hope you are well on the mend soon.


----------



## jsp77 (May 17, 2016)

you have taken some great shots there, get well soon mate.


----------



## krela (May 17, 2016)

Get well soon dude.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 17, 2016)

It surprises me that this much still remains...still loads of bits to go yet!! Cracking images.Hope your shoulder is okay soon.


----------



## Judderman62 (May 18, 2016)

wow like that a lot


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 19, 2016)

Really enjoyed these images, hope you feel better soon mate


----------



## night crawler (May 19, 2016)

Awesome plane and the photo's aren't bad either, just a shame it ended up like this


----------

